

The Century of Self Happiness Machines - kimipersial
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUYFr-uDQgg
Controling masis ...The story of the relationship between Sigmund Freud and his American nephew, Edward Bernays.It was the start of the all-consuming self which has come to dominate today's world.
======
monkeysell
The Century of the Self is an excellent documentary. I felt horrible when I
first watched it, but it changed the way I see things. I was shocked to learn
that Goebbels kept Bernays' book in his back pocket and based the nazi
propaganda on its principles. What would be the effect on people if they
watched it? Do you think﻿ they'd want to wake up and face reality?

~~~
jodrellblank
What do you mean by wondering if people would "wake up and face reality" aside
from pointing out your superiority to the "unthinking masses"?

How, exactly, would things be if people were 'awake' and 'facing reality', and
what are people doing now in your view instead of that?

------
michaelcetige
My first viewing of The Century of Self some years ago clearly marks a turning
point in my understanding of the world and how it truly operates. I have
learned so much since﻿ then. No one can take our liberty without us allowing
it.

------
dida1982
The obvious irony here is that compelling images, great editing and good
writing can also manipulate large groups of people.

------
freearcoo
It's a shame this viedo has only has 7,000 hits in a little less than a﻿ year.
Everybody really ought to see this

